# Any ideas how this was done?



## HitManWA (Aug 20, 2007)

A friend of mine wants to make one of these for his son. We were trying to figure out how this particular piece might have been done. The text is laser engraved. Any ideas how one might accomplish this another way? What about the sun at the top? could you use a palm router to make that sort of a design at the top?

Thanks in advance,
Hit


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I am almost sure that was done on a CNC table.

You could make some jigs and do it, but it would
involve a lot of setup.

I think I would look into cutting it with a scroll saw
and put a back in it. ??

The lettering. you are on your own.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

CNC probably. Could be done with guides of another sort but it would be slow and cumbersome.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

My opinion about how it was done.... It was done very well....

No... seriously... I agree with the above.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

The sunburst at the top you could router out once you make a template. The lettering, I don't know how well a sandblaster would work, or you could paint the letters, or have a sign shop cut you vinyl letters. Laser engraving is hard to beat, it's truely impresive, I wish the machines weren't so expensive, I'd luv to have one.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

BHOFM said:


> I am almost sure that was done on a CNC table. You could make some jigs and do it, but it would involve a lot of setup.


 You don't think there would be a considerable amout of time spent seting up the CNC machine for that ?


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

May well be a stock pattern. All you do is scale to size of wood and press the button.
johnep


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry Beeson said:


> My opinion about how it was done.... It was done very well....
> 
> No... seriously... I agree with the above.


I don't know about yall but I am glad "Larry the cable guy" I meen Terry is back. He keeps it real.


Now for the question at hand. I think like most it was done on a cnc router. However it can be done with a palm router and a wood burner usings a few templates.


----------



## kestrel (Nov 14, 2008)

Woodchuck,

I've programmed our CNC for similar items and it would only take about 30 to 45 minutes for the arch and the lettering. 

For the 2 images right above the hooks I'm not sure how long as I don't have a clear view of what they are. There are plenty of programs that can take a jpg and convert it to dxf so possibly only a few minutes more.

Jim


----------



## johnp (Nov 24, 2008)

two ways to look at that.. one would be to cut the parts then just do a glue up.. the raised arch and the rays each being a single part.. another would be a router jig, that would take longer then cutting the part.. might go that way if i needed several.. 

i guess a third way would start with a 2x6 and a sharp chisel.. but that's old school.. 

i agree with the other post, the original was cnc, but if you had one in the shop, you wouldn't be asking..


----------

